# Petzlife dental spray vs gel



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Has anyone noticed whether the dental gel works better than the spray? The spray is more convenient, and it is working, but Rose has a couple of teeth in back that had quite a bit of tartar and thought I would try applying the gel directly to those teeth. She still has a little tartar back there. I just started using the gel. My thinking is that maybe it would stay on the teeth longer..


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I tried the spray once awhile ago and Chloe wanted no part of it...I do use the gel but since I have nothing to compare it do, I can't be of much help. Though I would think the gel would stay on the teeth longer as well.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have the Petzlife spray but haven't tried the gel. I'm horrible at remembering to use the spray, so it's not really doing anything. LOL Although, I know it *does* work if used properly!

I would also assume that the gel would stay on the teeth longer, but it would also be harder to apply; I wonder if it would work extra well if you used it sort of like a toothpaste and brushed the back teeth with it. I think at least a couple of people on here have used the gel...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks ladies for your input! I guess we'll see how well the gel works. I have not thought of brushing with it. I may try that, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I was also wondering the same thing, April. I have both the spray and the gel...but so far I have only used the spray. I was even wondering if I've been using the spray correctly...I just open up the side of his mouth, spray once, like where the canine teeth are...and then repeat on the other side. Is that right?? 

I was thinking the gel might be easier for applying to ALL teeth but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you use an eyedropper? LebaIII comes with an eyedropper and you can squirt it in on the molars if the spray isn't reaching. It's hard to see exactly where is it going (spray or eyedropper) so I can see why you'd like to try the gel.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so glad this topic came up. I've seen both and wondered about them. I'm not sure which would work better for her. She has quite a temper, and I do like my fingers!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know the premise for Leba spray is it mixes with saliva to work on the teeth. I would think both of those products would do the same thing.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> I was also wondering the same thing, April. I have both the spray and the gel...but so far I have only used the spray. I was even wondering if I've been using the spray correctly...I just open up the side of his mouth, spray once, like where the canine teeth are...and then repeat on the other side. Is that right??
> 
> I was thinking the gel might be easier for applying to ALL teeth but I haven't tried it yet.


Nida-sorry I'm late to answer your question. With the spray, you can just open the mouth and spray, but I would think spraying directly on the teeth would work better.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Do you use an eyedropper? LebaIII comes with an eyedropper and you can squirt it in on the molars if the spray isn't reaching. It's hard to see exactly where is it going (spray or eyedropper) so I can see why you'd like to try the gel.


Great idea! I do have some Leba; now if I can only find the dropper.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I know the premise for Leba spray is it mixes with saliva to work on the teeth. I would think both of those products would do the same thing.


I do have the Leba, and it works- but it is SO expensive. I have found that the Petzlife works just as well, but whether I brush, spray, or use my finger, it is hard to get those back teeth. Rose is easier, but Lily is so tiny, and has such a tiny mouth..


----------

